

Apple Stock Reacts After Tim Cook Email Praises China Sales - arcticfox
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/25/technology/tim-cook-of-apple-seeks-to-quell-china-fears-in-email-to-jim-cramer.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur

======
arcticfox
I am curious how this is legal - is giving this information directly to a
stock trader not illegal inside information? I'm assuming Cook has done his
homework, but as NYTimes seems to wrap up, it seems borderline...

